# Rainbow Gathering



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles

Anybody have any info on this year's gathering?


----------



## Bendixontherails

http://www.welcomehome.org

it will be in either texas, arkasas, or around there. they have a council like a month before and decide according to" the spirit guides"


----------



## Cush

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> http://www.welcomehome.org
> 
> it will be in either texas, arkasas, or around there. they have a council like a month before and get really fucking stoned and point at a map and say "why not there!"



fixed


----------



## savage_brad

*Cush wrote:*


> *Bendixontherails wrote:*
> [url]http://www.welcomehome.org
> 
> it will be in either texas, arkasas, or around there. they have a council like a month before and get really fucking stoned and point at a map and say "why not there!"



fixed[/url]

hahah


----------



## Bendixontherails

Nice! that's prolly a hell of a lot more accurate.


----------



## MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles

hahaha. True.


----------



## Antics

I hear that early bird at nelson ledges 4/20 weekend is supposed to be a rainbow gathering (ohio).


----------



## Poking Victim

I'm going from the West coast. Looking for some kids more rainbow-bound than my current crew.


----------



## Bendixontherails

PV- i'm plannin' on goin this year. 

anybody wanta meet up there and then head NBD for Stp fest, maybe get there a little early and help these poor assholes out? 

I think dirty feet and matt could use all the help we can give em.


----------



## Bendixontherails

sorry, bro. didn't mean to leave you out.


and hey... would a gas generator be useful at fest? I 'found' one theother day... I guess I could fedex it...:dry:


----------



## nobo

yes. rainbow to stp fest sounds perfect. nonstop fun :laugh:


----------



## TripStench

rainbow to stp sounds sick as fuck

i'm headin to rainbow from iowa with another dog, not sure on details but i'll know them soon.

a friend of mine have his dads vw bus so it'll be on hesh adventure haha


----------



## nobo

im headin to rainbow from either seattle or the bay area, then from rainbow back to the NW for STP. i think at rainbow ill be at shut up and eat or another camp nearby, i cant recall the name. a kitchen tho. PM me if you want to set up a meeting place or head back to oregon with me and my buddy...were down for whatever, planes trains and automobiles...not so much planes though...


----------



## Poking Victim

I was at nationals for over a month, then I went to the New Mexico regional. New Mexico had hardcore LEO presence. M16s, zip ties and dogs. They told us we had one hour to get out, but after some negotiation and all the pussies leaving we got to stay as long as we kept it under 75 people.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Antics said:


> I hear that early bird at nelson ledges 4/20 weekend is supposed to be a rainbow gathering (ohio).




Any more info on this?


----------



## Deleted member 20

Thanks for this post & for searching. There are 2 "current" Rainbow gathering threads that arent 7 years old, try reading one of them.


----------



## Rainbow Stew

MaltLiquorandRamenNoodles said:


> Anybody have any info on this year's gathering?


2014 National Gathering:Where the Gathering will be in 2014 The 2014 rainbow family of living light world peace and healing gathering will take place July 1-7, 2014, in Nevada or Utah. The gathering will not take place at the 2003 Utah site.


----------



## deleted user

Their is also one starting Feb 1st in Ocala FL, although iv heard that its branched off from rainbow or something


----------



## Disco

Do these organizations like rainbow etc etc, I'm not very we'll read on the traveling communities.. have leaders?


----------



## rugburn

Nope we are a non organization of non members


----------



## Disco

Sounds good, thanks for the response.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Ok you got me. I am in charge of Rainbows, Rainbow gatherings, & both hippies & leprechauns alike. I am also responsible for double rainbows & the guy who places the proverbial pot of gold at the end of each rainbow. The pot of gold at gatherings is usually the drunken filthy travelers that exist outside of the visible color wheel.


----------



## rugburn

Lol I thought there was something special about me


----------



## Disco

I wasn't really asking it like that, I haven't done much research on the rainbows just know they have the gathering and also are somewhat of a nomadic tribe or so I've been led to believe. So I was more asking about that. Probably better ways to go about it.


----------



## rugburn

Its kind of a tribe if you go to their main website it will tell you more about it and their cause


----------



## Matt Derrick

this thread needs to stop being resurrected by responses (since it was about the 2007 gathering). thread closed.


----------

